# How fast do they grow?



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi all,

Still having a blast with my little Kiwi, well not so little Kiwi that is!

I'm a bit shocked at how fast she's growing and getting bigger, even my bf looked shocked at how big she's gotten in the past couple weeks.

I haven't weighed Kiwi yet but will soon when I get a kitchen scale. From guesses I'd say she's not far from being a pound already!

The reason why I ask is that she is only 11-12 weeks! Is this normal??!! I figure she's gonna be a big girl if she keeps growing as she is now. Obviously she doesn't have any appetite issues lol!

I've had her 5 weeks or so now and each week she's been putting on a good amount of weight, there have been a couple times over the last month where I skipped taking her out in the evening (did her cleanup routine of course) and the next day I would actually notice the difference in size!

She has a nice large cage with plenty of space, just wondering when the growth spurt will start slowing down a bit!

thanks


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Sylvie grew really fast when I got her home. I swear it was over night. When she first came home (10 weeks) she was about 250 g. Within a month if not under she was at 453g (1lb). She's now about 500 g give or take a poop & a year & 3 weeks old.


----------

